# Crumbed chicken strips with barbeque sauce



## Mouwa Luuli (Apr 21, 2013)

How do you prepare crumbed chicken strips with a barbeque sauce?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 22, 2013)

i'm not sure what crumbled chicken strips are, mou.

crumbled are small or shorter bits, and strips are longer pieces. can you describe them more for us?

does crumbled mean the coating on the strips?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the OP means breaded (crumbed) chicken - I've seen Snip and Kylie refer to it that way. 

Take three bowls. Put a cup of flour in one, two beaten eggs in the second,  and a cup of breadcrumbs in the third. You can season these, if you like, with salt, pepper,  and/or other herbs and spices.  Then take your chicken and coat it in each ingredient in the order above, shaking off any excess. Then you can bake the chicken at 425 degrees F for 15 minutes or brown it on both sides in a skillet with warmed oil. Hth.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 22, 2013)

GotGarlic has the right procedure for breading (crumbing) the chicken.  If you want to have them with BBQ sauce too there are two ways I would tackle that.  The easiest is to just have the BBQ sauce to pour on the plate for dipping.  Or if you want it baked on, drizzle or lightly brush it on the chicken but you'd want to bake it a bit first to get the coating to set.  You can also add seasonings to your breadcrumbs that could give it a BBQ flavor but it wouldn't be saucy.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2013)

If you like spicy, slice your chicken into strips, then sprinkle the strips with onion powder, garlic powder and cayenne pepper. Mix to evenly coat and set aside for 30 minutes. I like to reinforce the spices in the flour as well. I'll actually just use the flour to coat and then pan fry, but you can flour, egg wash and crumb before baking or frying. Its all good! Might not need the BBQ sauce.


----------

